
Get Startup Tools - skstock
http://getstartuptools.com/
======
borski
This is great - we've actually thought about putting something like this
together too, so I'm glad someone has.

If you're a startup, feel free to contact me at borski@tinfoilsecurity.com and
I'll give you 6 months free of website security. We were there once too;
really, we're still there. ;)

------
hanaabaza
Have personally used over half the list - love that they're making this
available for people with some great offers.

------
davidjgraph
We offer 5 years free use of www.draw.io to startups, we'd never do something
as cheap as, oh, 2 months free.

------
thejosh
Actually pretty cool.

First look I thought this was referral spam, but each company seems to have
tailored free trials for startup tools.

Good work.

~~~
mcfazeli
There are legit offers there.

------
fisherific
I'm impressed, there are some very good deals in there.

------
vpuzzella
There are some excellent deals here. I'm not a business owner, but I know a
few people who use these tools and love them.

------
progx
Affiliate page ? Who build this page ? Put some Information about you / your
company on the site.

------
signal
I'm glad to see this freshened up. Curated deals ala appsumo minus spam is a
welcome concept.

------
jackmaney
A nice concept, but please tell your web developers to stop hijacking my back
button.

~~~
nickpresta
Not sure what you mean? Each offer opens in a new tab and the homepage itself
doesn't seem to hijack anything...

~~~
jackmaney
When I click through to visit the homepage, clicking the back button just once
does absolutely nothing. I have to click the back button several times per
second in order to actually move back from the site. Sadly, in my experience,
such website behavior is becoming gradually less uncommon.

~~~
nickpresta
I think you have something wrong with your browser -- I tried in both Firefox
Nightly and Chrome Dev and I don't have this problem on two different
computers.

~~~
jackmaney
I'm using Chrome 29.0.1547.66m on Win7 x64. I'll try it on my home computers
tonight (one of which is running Ubuntu 13.04).

